# nic drivers compiled into kernel



## znaya (Jan 7, 2010)

hello.

i recently installed freebsd 8.0-release on my asus laptop

i've been following tutorials to make the wireless network card up but... no luck so far. all the tutorials are for freebsd 6, 7

how can i check if the intel/pro wireless 2200bg drivers/ firmware are compiled into the kernel?

thanks


----------



## fonz (Jan 7, 2010)

znaya said:
			
		

> how can i check if the intel/pro wireless 2200bg drivers/ firmware are compiled into the kernel?




```
[cmd=%]man -k 2200[/cmd]
iwi(4)                   - Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2225BG/2915ABG IEEE 802.11 driver
```

So, see iwi(4).

On 7-STABLE it's not in GENERIC (so it probably isn't in 8.0 either), but you can load the if_iwi module if you like (or recompile your kernel of course). Instructions are in the manpage.

Hope this helps,

Alphons

P.S. Mind you: the wireless system as a whole has changed somewhat between 7.X and 8.0. See this post.


----------



## aragon (Jan 7, 2010)

znaya said:
			
		

> how can i check if the intel/pro wireless 2200bg drivers/ firmware are compiled into the kernel?




```
kldstat -v
```


----------



## znaya (Jan 7, 2010)

thank you so much.



> The wireless network support layer (net80211) now uses pseudo-interfaces named as wlanN instead of a device driver



i didn't understand the mentions to wlan in the man iwi(4), now everything makes more sense.


----------



## fonz (Jan 7, 2010)

znaya said:
			
		

> i didn't understand the mentions to wlan in the man iwi(4), now everything makes more sense.



If you still get stuck, perhaps the end of this thread will help too.

Alphons


----------

